# Murphy's Law



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Was thinking about this today when I was on the roof putting up tarpaper. Got everything ready, had someone rolling out the roll, grabbed the hammer racket, gave a whack and...out of staples! Am I the only one who blames Murphy for these things?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Chit happens.

Next time, remember staples.....


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Used to work with an old carpenter from the northeast, who was simultaneously the best craftsman by ten miles that I've ever worked with and also the biggest moron. Anytime something went wrong, he'd bellow "Murphy, get off the job!!"


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> Was thinking about this today when I was on the roof putting up tarpaper. Got everything ready, had someone rolling out the roll, grabbed the hammer racket, gave a whack and...out of staples! Am I the only one who blames Murphy for these things?


I would of known that drying in a roof would require me bringing the box of staples. Your name isn't Murphy is it?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wasnt going to say anything, but I use the pretty orange nails....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Wasnt going to say anything, but I use the pretty orange nails....


That's right cap nails


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> That's right cap nails


Dont get all technical


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ooooohhhhhh, green. That is much better than orange :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Ooooohhhhhh, green. That is much better than orange :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Murphy is the only guy you can always count on to be on the job!!!


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Hah I love this thread. I think I yell at Murphy (out loud) on a weekly basis.. I'm glad to see that I am not the only one.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I would of known that drying in a roof would require me bringing the box of staples. Your name isn't Murphy is it?


The box was close at hand...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> The box was close at hand...


LOL, Murphy would have had someone step on the box:laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't blame Murphy for running out of fasteners before you start. If you were nailing up crown and ran out of nails when you were two nails from finishing while standing on a 16' ladder at 5:30 on a Friday and your helper had just loaded everything into the truck ON TOP of the nails you need. That's when I'd blame Murphy.

I managed to give a composite baluster a light kick(I mean more of a tap) when I stumbled the other day. It slid about 10' across the deck and hit a pre-cut handrail dead on the end. The handrail slid another few feet and fell off the edge of the deck onto rocks. It was the last piece and the lumberyard was closed so it was 1.5 hour round trip then next day and I had to buy a whole kit so $150. I blamed Murphy loudly for that chit.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Ooooohhhhhh, green. That is much better than orange :laughing:


Anything "green" does the job in a far superior manner. Just ask certain guys around here....


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Today's Murphy moment brought to you by Curtis... Bought a new pack of hammer tacker staples got to job site, grabbed staples, turned to grab other stuff, staple sleeve slides out of box, staples went every where. CURSE YOU MURPHY!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

C2projects said:


> Today's Murphy moment brought to you by Curtis... Bought a new pack of hammer tacker staples got to job site, grabbed staples, turned to grab other stuff, staple sleeve slides out of box, staples went every where. CURSE YOU MURPHY!


That's why our packs get tuck taped as soon as they are bought/arrive on site.


----------



## Kilner (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry I have never heard about this "Murphy" thing but I am guessing its a moment that goes wrong so you blame "Murphy"?

Oh god I think I will be shouting it myself now


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Murphys law

Anything that can go wrong...will.


----------

